# Rain Rot Relief?



## ArticDream (Jul 23, 2009)

Has anyone ever used the shampoo Rain Rot Relief? If so, be sure to tell of any problems or successful treatments you've had using it. Pictures would be awesome, too, if you have any  I need information on the product before I buy it for my TB who has rain rot. And yes, I have MTG, but I don't think it's going to work until I need to regrow the hair. I'm trying to get rid of the actual rain rot itself, first.


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

I haven't used that product, but I used the Mane & Tail Antibacterial Shampoo. I read that you have to scratch off the scabby stuff and let it sit a little to really work. We did that, Honey wasn't really a fan, but we managed. Some of it will bleed just a tiny bit. Then I sprayed the spots with the Mane & Tail Antibacterial Spray once or twice a day. It worked fine and isn't as messy as the MTG. Her rain rot cleared up almost immediately. Before using the shampoo we tried just applying MTG by itself and it didn't seem to do much, I'm sure it works, but you really have to do the shampoo and scraping first. You can also use a betadine solution to wash them, but I didn't want to stain my palomino. It would be cheaper though so I'd use it if my horse were dark. Good luck!


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey Articdream, I just read that you are in KY. What part of KY? I live on the Clay and Leslie County line. Have you had a ton of rain this summer too? - I think its made the rain rot an extra tough challenge around here.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I've used plain old Betadine Scrub. You can buy it at the drugstore. Works wonderfully on rain rot.


----------



## ArticDream (Jul 23, 2009)

*Snoggle - *Thanks  I think I will try it. I searched for antibacterial shampoo, but what I found is called Mane n' Tail Pro-Tect Medicated Shampoo. Is this what the bottle looks like?

Mane N Tail Pro-Tect Medicated Shampoo - Statelinetack.com 

If not, could you find me an image so that I know what it looks like?

Oh, and I live in Madison County. Yeah, we've had quite a few storms here. haha. But, when I got him, he already had the rain rot. His previous owner boarded him somewhere when she went on vacation out of the country. The boarders left him out in the rain, and most likely never brushed him, so it resulted in rain rot. The weekend she got her horses back, she was furious. So, she went home and built a small barn in one weekend and brought her horses home. But, she didn't have enough room, and she had to sell one or two, and I found my Artic's ad online. And that's how I got my baby. haha.



*7Ponies - *I will definitely keep that in mind  If the shampoo doesn't work for him, I'll try out the scrub. Thanks!


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

Yep, that's the shampoo I used. I got it at TSC and it came with a small bottle of the antibacterial spray (I think, but it might have been the detangler). My horse came with a lovely case of rain rot as well. She'd been stuck in a small paddock/pasture without any shelter. She was skin and bones, so she was really susceptible to rain rot. Every dog or cat I've had was a rescue. Big surprise that after looking at all sorts of healthy, well trained horses, I fall in love with the one that needs TLC and training! I swear they love us more when we rescue them.


----------



## ArticDream (Jul 23, 2009)

Awesome, thanks!  I'll order it online tomorrow, since I don't think the TSC here has in stock right now. 


And yes, I agree! Artic was underweight when I got him, due to neglect by his boarders. But, he's put on some weight since I brought him home.


----------



## Horse Poor (Aug 20, 2008)

There are several things you can do, but my favorite is a homemade salve that is a mix of equal parts Desitin, Neosporin and Monistat 7. Apply to affected area twice daily for 3 days then once daily until healed.

It works.

Good luck!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Shoot, I just use Desitin or the store brand equivalent and it works great. No shampooing, no 2-3x a day treating, no scrubbing.. Just slather/rub some in and let it work. Lightly pick it daily and reapply as needed.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

7Ponies said:


> I've used plain old Betadine Scrub. You can buy it at the drugstore. Works wonderfully on rain rot.


Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

i use betadine shampoo when i wash them. plus i pick it and apply tea tree oil until its gone. this works for ANY fungus


----------

